# Springer Fork assembly tricks?



## jjwithers (Jan 14, 2007)

For some reason i have the hardest time assembling the springer forks on cruiser bikes.  are there are tricks to putting them on the bike?  Once i finally get them on, the spring is never at the proper angle as it points towards the rubber grommit and bolt head.  
In other words, Once that upper collar that goes around the neck is screwed down by the upper neck bolt, the angle of the sping is way off, not straight like i see in all the photos. 


what is the proper assembly procedure?  


thanks.


----------



## sam (Jan 14, 2007)

set on the bike.Downward pressure on the frame puts the spring bolt in line.


----------



## jjwithers (Jan 17, 2007)

*Springer Fork Assembly photo*

Here is a photo of it...





Will it line up in time or is there something goofy here?


----------



## JAcycle (Jan 17, 2007)

*springer difficulty*

Looks to me like your trying to put a boys( mens ) springer on a girls frame.Girls head tubes are generally longer therefore it throws off the geometry.


----------



## jjwithers (Jan 17, 2007)

very typical of the bike shop that sold it to me....
thanks. 
Now i get to go and tell them they suck and try to get the correct one.... and i get the joys of re-assembling it (actually, that part i like. I don't like dealing with them).

J


----------



## sam (Jan 17, 2007)

That an't it--if it were a boys fork the steer tube would be too short.
Try flipping the bracket you have on the steer tube .I think you have it up-side-down.Just take the bolt out flip the bracket and put the spring bolt back in.---sam


----------



## J.E (Jan 17, 2007)

Yep the bracket looks upside down


----------



## jjwithers (Jan 17, 2007)

Nope.  look at this:
http://www.memorylane-classics.com/images/Bike Springer Forks/Springer Fork 26in Chrome.JPG
I tried flipping that upper bracket around on the upper fork tube and you can't get the forks together when you do that.  nothing lines up.  
any other ideas?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 18, 2007)

HI, it looks like your fork is the wrong size somewhere. my guess is that indeed the head tube is correct but the rest of the fork is for the shorter boys head tube. look at the photo I'm posting and notice how the 2 legs of the springer end up level with the top of the head tube, yours don't even come close. I'm guessing your fork, somehow, is made from some mixed parts and you should have whoever you got it from get you another one. 
Good Luck


Scott


----------

